# Loose armrest



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi - Anyone know how to tighten up an armrest like this one. I've removed the plastic cover from the end of the spindle that supports the (raisable) arm, hoping to find a nut or similar I can tighten, but nothing found but the spindle.

Feeling the way it moves about (really is very loose now) the source of the looseness is probably inside the seat rather than the arm.










Fear I may need to go to an upholstery guy as the seat covers are well sewn into place with no obvious zips to make removal a simply operation.

Any ideas very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Try pushing the seat edge back away from the arm rest and there may be a grub screw that holds the arm rest in. If there is tighten it up.

Andy.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Did mine last week [Hymer]
as above push seat upholstery in and you should find a allen bolt.


----------

